# Potbelly pig



## 1_goat_2_many (Nov 24, 2008)

Today, my mom bought a little pot belly pig at the auction. He appears healthy and is somewhat tame. I have had goats in the past but this is our first pig. I know he needs potbelly pig food. We have called a the local places and nobody has any. Does anybody know a good brand that I can ask the feedstore to order? My mom is going to pick up some all stock feed and some hay until we can get something else.

Also, I am sure he will need to be dewormed. What can we use? Does he need any vaccines? Any other meds we should keep on hand for him? 

Here are some pictures of him. We haven't been able to touch him yet, but can anybody tell if he is already fixed?


----------



## Linsay2231 (May 1, 2011)

He is not neutered 

I have pot bellys and I feed them sweet feed and leftovers...they are very healthy ....mini pig food is a scam in my opinion.


----------



## Steve L. (Feb 23, 2004)

Linsay2231 said:


> ...mini pig food is a scam in my opinion.


Mine get commercial hog feed, cracked corn/wheat screenings, and any scrap produce/breads I can find.


----------



## bonnie in indiana (May 10, 2002)

he has not been fixed and good luck to you on that--it is not like casterating a farm pig


----------



## Linsay2231 (May 1, 2011)

What do you mean Bonnie? I castrate mine and it is EXACTLY the same as farm pigs...


----------



## Laura Workman (May 10, 2002)

Me too.


----------



## 1_goat_2_many (Nov 24, 2008)

We aren't really worried about him being intact. He is a sweety now that he has settled in. We are switching him over to sweet feed and he loves the acorns that have fallen in the yard. Does he need any extra minerals or is all stock feed and whatever he eats while rooting enough? Also, it looks like his tusks have been cut. Will they grow back? If so, I will have the vet nip them again as needed.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

He does not need potbelly pig food. Dont waste your money. He needs maybe a quart a day of a balanced diet. Doesn't matter, so long as its balanced. A pig has nutritional needs similar to a human. Our potbelly boar, we never even fed in the summer months. He ran loose and spent most of his time grazing with the cattle. Our sow is locked up all the time and she gets a combination of the pig slop our full size hogs get and whatever kitchen scraps or spoiled fruit we have, and she is plenty fat.

If he is friendly, I wouldn't worry about his balls. Our boar never gave up a problem. And castrating the babies is no different than a regular pig.


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

We feed ours pig & sow feed year round. She is a pet though and gets spoiled with a bit of table scraps.


----------



## Fineswine (Aug 25, 2011)

bonnie in indiana said:


> he has not been fixed and good luck to you on that--it is not like casterating a farm pig


Pig balls are pig balls,every male pig has had some.


----------



## lasergrl (Nov 24, 2007)

Except many potbellies will have hernias if castrated like a farm pig. It is genetic so it runs in some lines and not others. I have tried, and ended up with hernias.


----------



## lexa (Mar 30, 2012)

He has nice long snout, good for foraging and grazing, is it possible that he is mixed with something else?


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

No, a true potbelly is one generation removed from wild vietnamese forest pigs. Hence vietnamese potbellied pig. They have long scoopy snouts naturally.


----------

